# Unlocking cores on MSI boards made easy!



## TheGoat Eater (Nov 8, 2009)

MSI has implemented their "Unlock CPU Core Function" in most of their AMD motherboards ( I will see if I can post a list of all the mobos ) 

On these screen shots I am working with a 790GX-G65 with 1.5 bios and am able to easily unlock a 550 BE to triple and quad core processor...  

Thanks to MSI for these BIOS options and their help...


Its very easy just select a few bios options:

1st - go to cell menu 






2nd - select Unlock CPU Core to Enable and Advanced Clock Calibration to Auto 





3rd - If you want a Triple core - select your cores in CPU Core Control 









Triple core unlock






Fully Unlocked "Quad"





Questions / Comments?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 8, 2009)

i love msi. altough i think that, thats gonna piss off amd


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Nov 11, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i love msi. altough i think that, thats gonna piss off amd


yeah not sure abotu the politics of it but it sure increased their sales for people wanting cheap duals, triples and quads LOL ...


-also wanted to let everyone know -
MSI was kind enough to let me post CPU and motherboard support lists and they have been made available from MSI on my blog with up to date info on the topic 

you can view it here


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2009)

If AMD didn't want you to be able to unlock cores, it would have worked out a more functional solution long back. It would have even asked MSI to stop brandishing the core unlocking capabilities of its motherboards. You can't unlock a Phenom X3 8000 series processor to Phenom X4 9000 series. That should tell you that AMD already has such a solution.


----------



## slashers (Nov 18, 2009)

same view with MSI BIOS E-51 '
there are suggestions on how to hard on the processor that unlock?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

Could you give us numbers about the power draw as a dual, tri, and quad?


----------



## slashers (Nov 18, 2009)

My processor x3 720 BE' *Batch*: 0904 DPMW ??

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/558/img4008jm.jpg

I have done:
• unlock *Cpu Core*, *disable* => *enable*
• Advance Clock Calibration. *disable* => *auto*
• CPU Core Control, which is my test:
   [-] All core -2%
   [-] Auto
   [-] Core 2 => -2%
• HT Link, *2000* => *1600*
 all failed 

I have not done is, to raise vcore'nya

I have tried everything, the results 4 times clearcmos
can ask for advice?


----------



## suraswami (Nov 18, 2009)

slashers said:


> My processor x3 720 BE' *Batch*: 0904 DPMW ??
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/558/img4008jm.jpg
> 
> ...



may be a real bum core?

either it unlocks or not.


----------

